# Post-season Plans



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

So what do you have your sleeve for the post-season. My is maintenance...putting a new cab kit in the big tractor, have a seal to replace in the old raking tractor, the rear axle has a leak, painting my old rusty rake and planning to see if there are some good auction deals...how about you guys...any plans...oh by the way, hang out on line and watch football the rest of the season...


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Have a calendar burning party "2009 SUCKS"

Winterkill
Cold wet spring
Hot dry late sring / early summer
Rained the rest of the yr
Hay prices down
Cattle prices down
Early frost
Early snow
Wet beans
Wet corn

Hopefully next yr is better.


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

SWM sounds like you liked 09 as much as i did, Grain did turn out well other than fighting high moisture corn. Baling hay was a real pain, I figure i lost at least 2 cuttings do to the rain, Fence contracting work has dried up, Havent had a call in 6 weeks and finishing last job today, Next year has to be better i hope.
THOMAS


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

swmnhay said:


> Have a calendar burning party "2009 SUCKS"
> 
> Winterkill
> Cold wet spring
> ...


When is the party and are we all invited? Of course Indiana did not have all of those problems, we were just cold and wet all year--hot dry spring. At least we could have made one nice cutting if it had of been hot and dry.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

haybaler101 said:


> When is the party and are we all invited? Of course Indiana did not have all of those problems, we were just cold and wet all year--hot dry spring. At least we could have made one nice cutting if it had of been hot and dry.


When;After harvest is over,fall tillage,manure hauling.If I ever get done.









Sure everyone is invited.

Where;I don't know.Maybe Las Vegas,have been gambling all yr with the weather,markets,etc why stop now.


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Vegas is not a bad idea...have to get lucky sometime


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Another

Look into some more grain storage.Sick of waiting in line at elevator or worse yet sending you home because they are full of wet corn.

One elevator here is full and not taking anymore grain unless it's contracted,they won't dump on ground.


----------

